# Need some edible brain ideas



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Hallow! I recommend a mix of cream cheese, pimento and port wine cheese. Spray the brain mold first with olive or veggie oil, pack the mixture - a much as you need to fill the mold - then set in the freezer (yes freezer) for about an hour. No more. You can keep it in the frig until a couple hours before you want to set it out. When frozen a bit - un-mold it with the same Jello technique - dip the mold base into hot water - reeeeeally HOT! Then place the plate over the mold - turn upside down and voila! You should (uh well - it worked for me...) have a cheesy brain! Crackers, salsa and a scalpel (jk - a spreader will do nicely) and you are set! *BOO!*


----------



## Tippy (Oct 7, 2008)

I would do a shredded pork or shredded brisket with bar-b-que sauce. You could have buns next to the skull to put the shredded meat on.


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

We have steamed a head of cauliflower and plated that on some lettuce. Drizzle or brush on a little "Red Hot" hot sauce for color and flavor. Stick a small cleaver or knife in it and you are good to go. 

Eric


----------



## The Pod (May 19, 2008)

Calf brains. Can't get more real looking than the actual thing.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Wolfbeard said:


> We have steamed a head of cauliflower and plated that on some lettuce. Drizzle or brush on a little "Red Hot" hot sauce for color and flavor. Stick a small cleaver or knife in it and you are good to go.
> 
> Eric


Ohhh yummy -- way to eat your brains! I may try that this week!


----------



## ZombieKing (Sep 21, 2009)

Wow these are all great ideas and I will try them for a party but not quite what I am looking for. Let me paint a better picture of hat I am looking for... In my traditional "scare the kids" halloween walk, I wonder around in costume a scare the kids, evil I know, but tons of fun. To make it more gruesome I have a human skull in which I have removed the top to make a bowl for the edible brains. If you are having trouble picturing exactly what I am looking for here is a pic of what I want the final product to resemble.


----------



## Anji4062 (Jul 28, 2009)

Oh, that's easy. There's a recipe here somewhere for something like that. Just fill bendy straws with jello. Also, something that's also tasty and creepy is cutting hot dogs into small strips and simmering them in bbq sauce.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

ZombieKing said:


> Wow these are all great ideas and I will try them for a party but not quite what I am looking for. Let me paint a better picture of hat I am looking for... In my traditional "scare the kids" halloween walk, I wonder around in costume a scare the kids, evil I know, but tons of fun. To make it more gruesome I have a human skull in which I have removed the top to make a bowl for the edible brains. If you are having trouble picturing exactly what I am looking for here is a pic of what I want the final product to resemble.


Ooooh! Got it! Even MORE creepy than i imagined!! Howzabout some tapioca pudding with LOTS of dark red food coloring - - mix in a can of dark cherries (drained nearly dry) and buy a few gummy worms to throw in on top. Of course - you know that REAL brain is called "grey matter" for a reason -- but if you want to side on the look of blood and guts, go for the tapioca. It's not jello - but hey - it IS edible - and slimy - and eeeewwww! BOO! PS - or maybe grits or cream of wheat cooked cereal? In any case -- yucky is good, right?


----------



## ZombieKing (Sep 21, 2009)

Found a recipe that sounds just about right:

Brain Cell Delight

This is a gross-out treat that older kids will love to make!

You will need: 
1 (6oz) blueberry Jell-O mix 
1 carton (16oz) small curd cottage cheese 
1 can (16 1/2oz) can blueberries in syrup

Directions: 
Prepare Jell-O according to package directions. Chill until firm. Scoop cottage cheese into a bowl. Drain and set aside the syrup from the blueberries. Add the berries to the cottage cheese and mix well. Add food coloring to turn the cottage cheese a nice grayish color when blended. To serve put a couple of spoonfuls of Jell-O (congealed brain fluid) on a plate, some of the syrup on that, and a scoop of the cottage cheese & blueberry mix (brain matter) on top. Serves six.

Thank you all for your suggestions


----------



## Shannie-Boo (Oct 15, 2009)

last year we loaded up a cake decorating bag with bean dip and squirted it in wiggly brain shape on top of our meatheads. It looked great! You could dump some salsa on top for the blood.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Yuck to the Brain Cell Delight! I guess that is a compliment, though! I also love this meathead.


----------

